# And so it begins...



## ChutesGoer (Jun 1, 2009)

Took my 8 year-old daughter out to see if she can shoot a .410 we borrowed from a friend. Not only did she shoot it, she cut my hole in the bullseye. I am going to take her out during youth gun season. I don't know who is more excited, me or her....and she is REALLY excited.


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

I get to hunt youth season each year with a friend and his kids, I look forward to that weekend more than any other. Their excitement about the hunt helps keep me feeling young. Good luck to you both.


----------



## Pastor Angler (May 19, 2010)

Is it legal in Ohio to use a .410 to whitetail hunt?


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Pastor Angler said:


> Is it legal in Ohio to use a .410 to whitetail hunt?


Yes it is.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Just make sure she only takes clean broadside shots into the ribs and vitals. a 95 grain .410 slug generally wont make it through a shoulder. Nothing more disappointing or heartbreaking to a child than losing their first deer, or seeing a poorly hit deer flounder around.


----------



## ChutesGoer (Jun 1, 2009)

Yeah, I plan on setting up in a place that will only allow a 40-50 yd shot at most. We are going through some ethics/safety/kill zone stuff at home each evening. Knowing if she can shoot was step one.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Sorry if I sounded a bit negative. My daughters first deer was a good hit just a touch high. Spined it and I saw her face when it started squalling. Too many people don't put the good forethought into as you have.


----------



## ChutesGoer (Jun 1, 2009)

Huntinbull said:


> Sorry if I sounded a bit negative. My daughters first deer was a good hit just a touch high. Spined it and I saw her face when it started squalling. Too many people don't put the good forethought into as you have.


I didn't think you were being negative at all. Real is not negative, IMO. She is eager to learn, willing to listen, and considers the things that may (and eventually will) happen when we hunt. She wanted to hunt last year but I didn't think she was old enough to deal with things that may go wrong. She has grown up a lot this year and is able to internalize actions/consequences. She asked me if I would be mad (her word for jealous) if she got one her first time out. I said "It depends on how big it is."


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

We look forward to seeing the pics of a smiling 8 year old with her first deer.

Dad just might be smiling a little bit also.

Good luck to you both


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I would try taking her squirrel or rabbit hunting first to get her used to swinging a gun on a live target. I know I can hit a target just fine, but when trying to get a good shot while a squirrel or deer is moving between trees, you have to make decisions fast sometimes. I took my daughters (6 & 8 years old) out with me squirrel hunting this year. They didn't get to touch the gun, just watched. Didn't have much patience for the waiting game, but they did enjoy carrying the squirrels back while swinging them by the tails! Got some good pics of that. I haven't let them shoot yet except when I'm practicing with the crossbow and then I have to hold the front end for them while they aim.


----------



## ChutesGoer (Jun 1, 2009)

bdawg said:


> I would try taking her squirrel or rabbit hunting first to get her used to swinging a gun on a live target. I know I can hit a target just fine, but when trying to get a good shot while a squirrel or deer is moving between trees, you have to make decisions fast sometimes. I took my daughters (6 & 8 years old) out with me squirrel hunting this year. They didn't get to touch the gun, just watched. Didn't have much patience for the waiting game, but they did enjoy carrying the squirrels back while swinging them by the tails! Got some good pics of that. I haven't let them shoot yet except when I'm practicing with the crossbow and then I have to hold the front end for them while they aim.


We are going squirrel hunting this weekend. I have also made a set of shooting sticks for her for deer season. This will be a "standing still only" season for the first go round. Once she gets used to carrying and handling a weapon we'll talk about free handing it.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Good Luck! We want pics!


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

One of the best feelings in the world to see a youngster with their first deer fish any thing and doing it the right way The way they were tougt by you and you were tought also the ear to ear grin is better than if I shot the new state record it makes us rember when and that the youth is our future to the outdoors I hope she shoots a nice deer this year


----------



## The Big Ugly (Jan 5, 2010)

My daughter got her first deer 2 years ago when she was 9. that was the most exciting thing because you dont know what is gonna happen and you have no control over the shot, very cool though, I will be taking her out again this year. Good luck to all!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have none son that I experienced the first deer with and the next will hopefully do the same this year. It is not as easy as it seems at times trying to get them to do what you want when the heat is on. The one that is after his first this year missed an opportunity last year because we didn't communicate well. We had a buck come up the edge of the field toward us and we were pretty much in the open as we were moving to another area. We ducked down and he readied the gun. The buck was coming directly at us and had not noticed us. He was about 80-90 yards away and it was a straight on shot which I was not real hip on but he was shooting my muzzleloader and was pretty good with it. He was awaiting my okay for the shot and I had asked him if he could get a good bead on him. I got the impression that he did not have a good rest yet so I was hesitating and so was he. Long story short is the buck got nervous and moved in to the woods before he could get a shot off. Had I kept my mouth shut he probably would have gotten the buck. he was bummed but I told him not to sweat it because it was not the last deer that he would not get.

It is definitely an exciting experience for me as a parent probably more than if I had the gun in my hand.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

My dad is a wing shooter so as a kid I got the oppourtunity to hunt waterfowl in a private marsh and phesants at many different phesant clubs. I didn't get to hunt deer untill I was 16. My first few years of deer hunting I drove deer with a group of my neighbors friends.(I don't drive deer anymore as it taught me how not to hunt deer.) I was with the neighbors group one guy brought his boy mabey 10 years old who was shooting a single shot .410. We split into groups of shooters and drivers. I was in the boys group first woods we drove a fork buck came out on the other side of the woods as me right to the boy and his dad I hear the dads 12 ga like a machine gun bang,bang,bang the deer kept running right at them the boy takes aim I hear a pop and the deer falls like a ton of bricks the young man showed dad how it was done.
Angler ss.


----------

